# Snowboarding



## tompeter3 (Apr 24, 2017)

Snowboarding is a recreational activity and Olympic and Paralympic sport that involves descending a snow-covered slope while standing on a snowboard attached to a rider's feet.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

tompeter3 said:


> Snowboarding is a recreational activity and Olympic and Paralympic sport that involves descending a snow-covered slope while standing on a snowboard attached to a rider's feet.


You don't say...


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

tompeter3 said:


> Snowboarding is a recreational activity and Olympic and Paralympic sport that involves descending a snow-covered slope while standing on a snowboard attached to a rider's feet.


Huh... I thought it was a _business _activity and that the board was supposed to be attached to one's _knees_. 




Guess I've been doing it wrong. Ya learn something new everyday.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

tompeter3 said:


> Snowboarding is a recreational activity and Olympic and Paralympic sport that involves descending a snow-covered slope while standing on a snowboard attached to a rider's feet.


Welcome, fantastic first post!!!! Looking forward to many more. Some suggestions, define exactly what a snowboard is followed by definitions of bindings and boots. From there you may move on to define and explore some complex topics, such as snow, hills, mountains. Looking forward to the series!


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

55 views and not a single "like".


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Eyes circling the ban button...


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Eyes circling the ban button...


Maybe wait to see if this person has anything else to offer before smacking him down?

Wish I still had my killclimbz poo-head artwork that I created on Sierra many, many years ago....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ctoma said:


> Maybe wait to see if this person has anything else to offer before smacking him down?
> 
> Wish I still had my killclimbz poo-head artwork that I created on Sierra many, many years ago....



No smack down has been laid down, though the copy paste text has me keeping an eye on this one. We've seen similar posts like this before going full spam.

You and your poo head art work... (eyes circling the ban button...> )

On a different note, did you see that it looks like Trusnow finally shit the bed over the weekend? Site has been down for a few days now.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> You and your poo head art work... (eyes circling the ban button...> )
> 
> On a different note, did you see that it looks like Trusnow finally shit the bed over the weekend? Site has been down for a few days now.


Hahaha, I really need to find that poo-head artwork now!!!!

Yeah, trusnow.com has been down for several days. I actually went on the-house.com and chatted with an employee who said the Trusnow web site is down for maintenance. That sure is a lot of maintenance, days and days of maintenance. I think they are working on shutting it down.


----------



## Etek (Mar 24, 2017)

wow this has to be one of the most informative 1st post ever?


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

.......

Now please buy my stuff/fill out this survey.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

tompeter3 said:


> Snowboarding is a recreational activity and Olympic and Paralympic sport that involves descending a snow-covered slope while standing on a snowboard attached to a rider's feet.


Sliding into the forum like...


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

izumi said:


> hello there. good post


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Sounds rad! What's a "snowboard" though?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps, OP t3p is a hack from a oxymoronic intelligence agency :nerd:

Delete and ban his stupit ass :grin:


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

but, can you slide backwards?, like on skis...


----------

